# Peach Cobbler Cheesecake



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

I have everything down except the "cobbler crust" layer between the cheesecake and the peach topping. Will this work...using BDL's recipe, will bake the cake until about 20 min from done, then apply the bisquick type (soft) cobbler layer (how thick?) and complete the baking. Then a layer of peach "jam" (not really jam, just a topping recipe I usually use for ice cream) and broil for a minute just to get that thick "cooked" texture. Remove from oven and cool then chill in fridge. Before service apply a layer of fresh, sweet peaches and glaze with a bit of the "jam" that has been held back for this use. I am worried that the "cobbler" layer will become gummy in fridge. Comments?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't like the idea of trying to apply the bisquick layer while the cheesecake is still baking. I fear the cheesecake will both collapse and never finish baking properly.

Balance this against my overly pessimistic nature and the fact that I've never done it.

If it were my project -- Great Idea!!! Wish I'd thought of it -- I'd do it as an "assemblage."

That is, finish the cheesecake, let it cool completely, then and chill it very well. Allow at least 24 hours for the cheesecake to fully ripen in its springform.

The next day, bake the bisquick/filling in a separate springform of the same size, lined with parchment paper -- or even better on a flan ring set on a sil pat. Allow it to cool enough to handle, and slide it onto the cheesecake (which is still in its springform), doing your best not to break the biscuit. However, if you do, it's not the end of the world, since all you'll actually see of it is the edge.

With the biscuit layer in place, do whatever's necessary to thicken the peach jam in a pan -- such as add a little rum or brandy and reduce -- or apply them and hit it with a torch (if you have one). A torch is so much fun it ought to be illegal. In any case, you want to keep the cake out of the oven -- including the broiler -- unless it's very well chilled indeed (the cake, not the oven).

Top with peaches, glaze as planned, and unmold.

Finally, pipe vanilla whipped cream around the edge and in the very center of the cake.

Anyway, that's how I'd plan my first crack at it.

BDL


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Sounds great save me a piece. And with the Chantilly at the end yum yum .Oh is it dietetic?


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for not chiding me about the "bisquick". Was the only way to describe what I was getting at. Your suggestions makes perfect sense, I was really hesitant about trying to kill 2 bakes with one oven, lol.

My other idea was to bake the cheesecake, cool and leave in the spring-form and park in the fridge. Next step is to process some good canned peaches with the syrup, leaving some good size chunks for texture, maybe even drain and chop a small can for even better appearance, add a bit of spice (easy on the spice) a pinch of salt and maybe a bit of sugar and splash of almond flavoring to complement the peach flavor. Take a bit of cornstarch and mix with a bit of the peach goo, then boil until thick. Allow to cool and pour onto cheesecake and place back in fridge. Meanwhile I will have baked a short crust (maybe even latticed it). Next...spring that puppy from the form and place the crust on top. My concerns are 1. The crust will shatter during service (so what's the point of all that work, eh?) and 2. What can I do to make the edge of the CC look like a pie/cobbler? Thoroughly appreciate the help.


----------



## dillonsmimi (Dec 2, 2009)

Another idea. Prepare the CC and chill. Prepare the peach topping as before, apply and torch (gotta keep BDL happy, happy, right?) then back to fridge.. continue to chill. Ditch the lattice crust. Roll the crust out, dust with cinnamon sugar, score into triangles, bake. For service, more peaches (fresh, sliced) and a bit of jam glaze, pop the spring form, portion out the CC  and garnish with the crust "sails".  OBTW...the reason for canned peaches. The crops have really sucked this year. Small, not sweet...yucky!


----------

